

Microsoft Calls Out Google for Disclosing Bug Before Fix - rey12rey
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2015/01/12/microsoft-calls-google-revealing-details-bug-just-rolled-fix/

======
NietTim
TL;DR of this situation and ignoring the clickbait title: Google had given
Microsoft 90 days to fix the bug, Microsoft didn't fix it on time. The bug
will be fixed with tomorrows update cycle.

Equally clickbaity the title could also be "Google stands up for users privacy
by giving Microsoft an ultimatum to fix a bug"

------
wilbeibi
So called "Do no evil".

~~~
Arnt
Please explain what Google should do. Give Microsoft less time to fix the hole
(and thereby also give attackers less time to use the hole), give Microsoft
and the attackers more time, give Microsoft and the attackers unlimited time,
or try not to find security problems at all? Which of these is least evil?

